# Looking for new sights



## Gymwiz1969 (Aug 5, 2021)

I have a Taurus Millennium Pro PT145. I have the straight 8 and I'm looking all over for some better 
sights that'll work. Does anybody know where to look?


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

THE WORLD´S #1 SOURCE FOR Night Sights | Precision Tritium Night Sights


NIGHT FISION NIGHT SIGHTS. TRITIUM Self-powered illumination, 17 year warrantee. BRIGHTER than leading competitors night sights. Pigment impregnated ballistic polymer rings for daytime, PATENT-PENDING domed lenses for a crisp sight picture in low or no-light conditions.




www.nightfision.com


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

That's a great site, thanks!


----------

